# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Muhamedi a.s keshillon qe me vendos per ndonje pune te thuhet duaja e istihares

## komandosi

Nuk eshte  tere e mira e kufizuar  te ktheni fytyrat tuaja kah lindja ose perendimi,por e mire si e  vertet eshte ajo e atij  qe i beson Allahut dites se gjykimit melaqeve librit pejgambereve dhe pasurin qe  don u a jep te afermeve jetimeve te varferve udhetareve lypseve dhe per lirimin e robeve dhe ai qe e fale namazin e jep zeqatin dhe ata qe kur premtoin e zbatoin dhe te durushmeve ne skamje,ne smundje dhe ne flaken e luftes.Te tillet jane  ata te sinqertit dhe te tillet jane ata te devotshmit.


Nese dikush don me vendos per naj pune atehere le te fale 2 reqate namaz dhe le te thot kete  dua ka thene pejgamberi :[/I][/B]

-O Zoti im,me diturin  Tende kerkoi mbaresi.Kerkoi ndihme prej fuqise sate,kerkoi prej te mirave te tua te shumta,sepse ti ke mundesi kurse une skam  mundesi,Ti din qdo gje kurse une nuk di,Ti je ai qe i din te fshehtat.O Zot,nese kjo pune  imja (e emerton nevoien e tij),eshte e dobishme per fene  time dhe jeten time,per kohen e  tashme  dhe te ardhmen,ma mundeso mua qe te realizohet kjo,ma lehtso kete  dhe me beko ne te.E nese eshte e demshme per fen dhe jeten time per kohen e tashme dhe te ardhmen,largoie kete nga  une  dhe me largo mua  nga  kjo,e me percakto mbaresin kudo qe te  jete dhe me bej te jem  i knaqur me tej.

----------


## geezer

a ben te thuhet ne gjuhen shqipe kjo apo ne gjuhen e pejngamberit Muhamedit a.s

----------


## pejani34

Normal qe po

----------

